

Ask HN: How do you learn new english word? - mtufekyapan

Hello everyone,<p>I want to develop an app for learning new english word. I make some research but i need further. If you are not native speaker, can you write how you learn new english word and do you use a web app for learning english word?<p>Thanks everyone!
======
nikkfs
Check out Urban Dictionary. They add new words daily plus they have word of
the day and lot more, but the words are just too kind of, UHMMM... Well, they
don't make much sense. To me they just don't seem so genuine and usable in
daily conversations, anyway check it out yourself. -
[http://urbandictionary.com](http://urbandictionary.com)

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thanks for answer.

------
mtufekyapan
Any body else?

